

Ask HN: What domain names do you have that you aren't utilizing? - lfowles

Maybe we could set up an impromptu flea market for trading our low value unused domain names. I have a few that I keep renewing just because I think I might do something with them. Realistically though, I probably won&#x27;t use them and hope they might spark creativity in others through this thread.
======
sjs382
I have some casual plans for some of these, but I'm definitely open to
trades/offers. I'm more attached to some than others. At the very least, a
trade/offer will let move on from some of these ideas that I'd probably never
work on anyways.

    
    
        spellcheckrobot.com
        okstatus.com
        postpublication.com
        telestatistics.com
        streamlater.com
        editjson.com
        toolsforseo.org
        spellcheckyourwebsite.com
        lessdistraction.com
        heisenberger.com

------
lfowles
I'll start off with: poorstills.com

I had originally wanted the site to serve as a gallery for my terrible
photography (poor stills), but the idea morphed into documenting a mysterious
expedition led by Poor & Stills (still using my terrible photography).
Unfortunately, I ran out of time to keep going with the idea, so the countdown
has counted down and the site has sputtered.

------
andersthue
I registered a lot related to spacetime.io for my latest project, then I
realised that most potential customers did not connect the idea of the project
with that name so I went out and bought timeblock.com for 2k, that domain fits
the project much better.

Besides that I have a small portfolio of different names for different failed
or never started ideas.

~~~
Nilef
I've got a project that I'd love to use that for if you don't need it - Feel
free to drop me a line at nile.frater@gmail.com if you don't mind!

------
byoung2
I have had spreaducation.com (and .info, .net, .org) for about 8 years now. I
had an idea back in 2007 for an adaptive learning platform creator. Basically
a WordPress for MOOCs that would let you tag content like html, videos, audio,
text, etc and then the system would selectively present content to students
based on their performance on quizzes and tests.

------
dev-ious

    		> aroundbound.com
    		> spotaloft.com
    		> popopapa.com
    		> wiperama.com
    		> ratemyjam.com
    		> superhero.space
    		> mashmetric.com
    		> mashmetric.co
    		> mashmetrics.co
    

email me at hello@devaid.co if interested in any.

------
Revell

        > explainvim.com
        > freelancers.work
        > giveme.work
        > iwant.work
        > itwill.work
        > itdoesnt.work
        > pantsdropped.com
    

Not really doing anything with those.

------
lfowles
stitchbites.com - Was writing knitting chart software, but ultimately decided
I hated doing web dev/javascript.

freshhobby.com - A hobby picker, that would give you a list of items (and
amazon referral links) that could kickstart a new hobby for <$100

athreadedmultiverse.com - A fancy view of amultiverse.com (loaded in iframe)
that let you skip around storylines by tag instead of strictly
chronologically. Most of the spam I receive is to the @athreadedmultiverse.com
emails despite only showing it via the contact form on the Scenes From A
Multiverse website :\

knitwithlogic.com - Potential company name, haven't done anything with it
though.

------
LanceHaynie
I have craftasticvoyage.com that I would be willing to part with! The wife
wanted to sell her crafts but never seems to get around to doing anything with
it.

------
csixty4
I'm sure someone around here could do something with bostoncoder.com - email
dave@davidmichaelross.com & make an offer.

------
aitoehigie
I own hacki.ng and forefont.com

------
beckler

      tnybit.com
      ty.lc
      bilt.io
      shipstat.us
      native-atl.com

------
bfstein
fuckbitchesgetpopcorn.com ... I got drunk one time eating popcorn.

------
Jayd2014
upgadgets.com If anyone interested, please comment with your email.

------
ryanalam
whackoverflow.com :)

------
davyjones
pgaas.com

pgsafe.com

Was meant for postgres-as-a-service.

------
sunnynagra
stattrackr.com

